# Opinions on Breeding or Spaying Our Female LGD



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been offline for a few months due to family health issues, so you may not remember our newest LGD, Avery:  http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/new-lgd-puppy-finally-here-pics.31299/

She's now seven months old, and is an absolutely incredible LGD!  The goats love her - they follow her everywhere.  When the boys sound the alarm (the boys generally run the parameter and she stays with the goats), the goats used to run into the barn or loafing shed.  Now, they usually run right to Avery instead, and based on what is happening, she'll either lead them to shelter or huddle them together and stand guard.

She is super smart and has seriously been the easiest dog to train that I've ever owned.  I know it helps that we have two great LGDs as mentors, but she takes correction remarkably well, and is eager to please us.  She has a healthy suspicion of strangers, but is so gentle with little kids that I don't worry about my little nieces and nephews being out with her.  Not to mention that - *knock on wood - we have made it this far with no chicken or guinea fowl casualties!  Lol - not that she hasn't had her chasing moments with them, but so far no serious bird injuries. 

We have typically spayed/neutered our dogs, but she is such an amazing LGD, we are debating whether or not we want to breed her.  I wanted to get some opinions on this - please comment with your pros and cons.  
- Guessing she should be at least 12-18 months old before I breed her?  
- How difficult is it to keep her away from the neighbors mutts? I'm thinking Miller and Clyde might help us out with that one - 2 eunuchs guarding their princess .  She went into her first heat last month and they wouldn't let her anywhere near the fence line. 
- And for those of you that have bred your females - how much disruption to goat guarding does this typically cause, how aggressive does mama (and other LGDs) get, etc?  

I know puppies are a lot of work, so we are taking this decision very seriously.  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 20, 2015)

I personally think that, being as how great she is, you should breed her and continue to pass those awesome genes down. It's too bad that Miller isn't available to do the deed. If you do this, I might want to (be the first to) reserve a female patroller out of the litter!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks!  I'll keep that in mind.   Because she's only 7-months, it would be over a year before we bred her, but I do think she'd make an amazing mama as well as passing on the great LGD genes.  Yes, Miller would have been an awesome sire if he wasn't already 'unmanned.'  I have a friend with a beautiful male Anatolian, and we're hoping of breeding her to him.


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm almost always against breeding.  BUT I do recognize tge need for certain breeds to continue.....only in the case of dogs still used as working/service dogs.

If she is truly a great representative of what a working LGD should be, then I think you should breed her......IF you are totally committed to letting the puppies only go to farm homes where they will be utilized as working dogs.  That means you coukd end up stuck with 1 or 2.

It's not fair to LGD breeds to be sold or adopted into homes as house dogs, because even with owners dedicated to 2 walks a day, these dogs will be mindnumbingly bored and miserable.  Too many Pyrenees and Anatolians end up in shelters across the country because people think they are pets.


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 21, 2019)

Oops.....just saw how old this post is....


----------

